

Show HN: I built a place to stash your naughty links - pyfap

Show HN: I built a place to stash your naughty links<p>My name is Andrew and I built this site on a whim I had while vacationing for the holidays. Ever find good porn but can't get to it right away? What about something you really enjoyed, where do you save it? If you're like me, you don't want naughty stuff in your browsing history and especially not in your bookmarks. So I built http://xstashed.com/hn/ (clickable in comments) - a place to stash your NSFW links.<p>While it's a minimal viable product, I do have a basic road map that can be viewed here http://xstashed.com/todo/. As you can see a homepage is on todo list. I'll be getting to that this weekend.<p>I just wanted to get this in the hands of potential users to get feedback early on.
On the tech side of things I've built this thing nimble so that I can quickly shape the site from your feedback. For those who are interested in the technical site of xstashed, it's a custom Django (Python) application continuously deployed with Chef. MySQL for database, Celery for background task, and Redis for cache and Celery broker.
======
pyfap
Clickable (both links are sfw)

<http://xstashed.com/hn/>

<http://xstashed.com/todo/>

------
onlyup
Aren't all Django applications custom? It's a framework, it doesn't do
anything by itself!

Get some pictures on the registration page. How does anyone know what they are
signing up for?

~~~
pyfap
Not quite, there are a few turn key applications built on top of Django.

~~~
onlyup
What is a turn key application?

~~~
pyfap
<http://www.osqa.net/> <http://opencomparison.org/> etc.

------
ScottWhigham
Spam - new account, porn links. No way this is legit.

~~~
pyfap
Would a spammer go over the technology they built the site with in detail?

~~~
ScottWhigham
Yes. Spammers do all sorts of things to seem legit.

~~~
pyfap
What separates a spammer from anyone else showing off their project here on
HN? Just because this is in an industry that rarely shows up on HN doesn't
automatically mean it's spam.

~~~
ScottWhigham
Logically the answer is "Time" and "Karma". You've been here for less than two
weeks and you've submitted a porn-based submission. I'm calling shenanigans.
If you'd been here a year or four + had 500+ karma and had done this, the rest
of us would've believed you.

~~~
pyfap
So someone like you? Got it.

